# Where's our lawyer?



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2009)

We seem to have lost Rich. I wonder if he got that new house in Palm Springs? 

Another person we haven't heard from for a while is Vince in Florida. I wonder if he's got his tortoise rescue set up and running.

Yvonne


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

He has been over on Turtletimes as Mark. http://www.turtletimes.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19422


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting !


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

When I asked him about whether he was Rich or Mark, his reply "its Mark, I happen to be richnalsoviejo hench the word rich". http://www.turtletimes.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=68440&st=0&p=547715&#entry547715 post #8. We thought the whole thing was interesting too.


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! I don't know what to say after reading that one Tim. No wonder he was never worried about someone stealing his indentity.  Got to admit though I do miss the debates.


----------



## bettinge (Jul 9, 2009)

Interesting, Odd.....not sure the best word!

I do not like the layout of the Turtle Times forum!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well that's why we get to pic our screen name. That way we could be whom ever we want to be. Rich, Mark doesn't matter to me I'd just like to see him visit here more often. I miss his comments too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> I'd just like to see him visit here more often. I miss his comments too.



Yeah, me too. He always got some interesting things going in off topic chit chat.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jul 9, 2009)

Yvonne, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## chadk (Jul 9, 2009)

I just hate seeing pics of his torts (no quarantine) together in that small glass tank. Other than that, I hope I wasn't part of what made him leave...


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2009)

Another one I haven't seen on here for a while is Jorrow from has anyone heard from him. I think he lives in Alabama. Miss seeing posts from him.


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought the girlfriend came back and he wasnt allowed to 'play' anymore.. hmmmmmmmmm
Can we trust him? 
Is he gaining trust so we tell him info? 
We can all be anyone we say we are.. but do we REALLY know who we all are??!?!? 
ok kidding.. sort of.. 
Rich where are you!?!??!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 9, 2009)

Well...if he choses to be over there...adios to him. I am a member there also but don't much care for it. I am on 5 or 6 different tortoise list serves and have been for several years, and I like this forum the best. I think I am experienced at list serves, this is by far the best and so I say if he wants to be over there, it's his loss, not ours...

Chad, none of us really have the power to chase someone away. Did you have a disagreement with him that I missed?


----------



## chadk (Jul 9, 2009)

Maggie, you didn't miss anything...


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2009)

I went to that site last night after I read what Tim/Robyn said in the thread. I didn't see what was so great about it this one seems to be much more personal and involved. O.K. Chad you can't say you don't miss the debates can you? You held yours pretty well against him.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 9, 2009)

Do they have a tort section at TurtleTimes on their forum? I thought Rich had torts and not turtles?? I mean the man can go anywhere but seems weird that he has a tort and on a turtle forum.. that is unless they do have a section for them.. lol.. Yea I had wondered too what happened to him.


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 10, 2009)

Gulf Coast said:


> Do they have a tort section at TurtleTimes on their forum? I thought Rich had torts and not turtles?? I mean the man can go anywhere but seems weird that he has a tort and on a turtle forum.. that is unless they do have a section for them.. lol.. Yea I had wondered too what happened to him.



Looks like they have 1 sub-forum for all tortoises in 1 spot, but it's not active at all. Maybe the forum was active when he left, but not so much now? who knows


----------

